

Is Amazon S3 too big to fail? Would it need a bailout? - kierank
http://highdefnow.wordpress.com/2009/04/04/is-amazon-s3-now-too-big-to-fail-would-it-need-to-be-bailed-out/

======
CalmQuiet
This ~post~ doesn't exactly lay out a conceivable scenario, but... It might
serve as a reminder of Hamlet's guidance:

"Believe none of us. We are errant knaves all."

Or at least all business operations are subject to unknown/unforeseeable
weaknesses.

In the post-Hamlet era it's: "In God we trust. The rest we backup elsewhere."

